# Final leg of my Asian tour :D



## Tongue Flicker (Nov 22, 2014)

As promised, part 3 of my escapade. Enjoy! 

View from my room







A small sea cave @_@













No idea why there's a freaking hole beside the beach. Made by human-sized moles, maybe? Lol







Some wild ferns growing on a cave wall







What a nice chunk of driftwood. Perfect for my reptiles. Now, how to bring it back home? Lol







Great, turkeys. Just in time for thanksgiving rofl







Talk about an invasive wandering jew







Yes, those are bats













So this is where batman is hiding lol













Look closely and you'll see a 7-feet long Yellow-headed monitor (Varanus cumingi), enjoying an unlimited afternoon snack of bats







Silhouette of an emerald skink (Lamprolepis smaragdina)







Will do lol







Ahhh just in time for a nice nap













A ficus growing on a dead coconut tree trunk







Z_z







More driftwood for me lol







A ginger bloom







Bromeliads growing wild in Asia, seriously?! Lol













Ficus pumila growing wild. Losing its rounded leaves and bearing fruit







Something to imitate inside a viv 



















Ohh great there's a croc in the stream lol













Some giant orb weavers







A brahminy kite







Legalize this!!! Oh wait, wrong plant lol







An epic bamboo thicket













Ferns gone wild







Ebola alert!! Just kidding 













Such a nice cottage if it ain't for the croc lol







Again, will do! Lmao







Mindanao scops owl, a very close relative of my Philippine scops owls 







And that pretty much ends it haha!

Hope you enjoyed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 22, 2014)

Love the pics. It must be nice. I will definitely trade you. Its so cold and crappy here right now, sometimes i have to use my truck key to pry my frozen truck door open ::.


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Nov 22, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Love the pics. It must be nice. I will definitely trade you. Its so cold and crappy here right now, sometimes i have to use my truck key to pry my frozen truck door open ::.


Haha oh my, i love cold but not that much haha


----------



## Mike41793 (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow that looks awesome. Love the monitor, crocs, orb weaver and all those exotic plants!


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Nov 22, 2014)

Mike41793 said:


> Wow that looks awesome. Love the monitor, crocs, orb weaver and all those exotic plants!


Yeah those plants were crying to be inside my vivs LOL


----------



## Mike41793 (Nov 22, 2014)

Tongue Flicker said:


> Yeah those plants were crying to be inside my vivs LOL


For real! That'd be a sick setup


----------



## Beary Strange (Nov 24, 2014)

Bats! I love that they care enough to put up a sign to not disturb them. Where is that cave of cuteness, if I may ask?


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Nov 27, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> Bats! I love that they care enough to put up a sign to not disturb them. Where is that cave of cuteness, if I may ask?


So i visited Vietnam, the Philippines and some offshore Indonesian islands. The batcaves were in the Philippines. It is called Monfort Bat Sanctuary. I think it is the biggest natural bat sanctuary in the world. There are 7 holes and caves with entrances on ground level and they even provide umbrellas and raincoats for sunrise and sunset viewing (coz of the poop rain LOL)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 27, 2014)

That's sounds incredible! That would be so cool to see. Nice pics of animals what size are those giant orb weavers??


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Nov 27, 2014)

viper69 said:


> That's sounds incredible! That would be so cool to see. Nice pics of animals what size are those giant orb weavers??


The legspan was about the spread of my hand so maybe a good 7-8" diameter. They are known to eat the bats lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 27, 2014)

Tongue Flicker said:


> The legspan was about the spread of my hand so maybe a good 7-8" diameter. They are known to eat the bats lol



How much does it cost to vacation at the Bat Buffet??


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Dec 2, 2014)

viper69 said:


> How much does it cost to vacation at the Bat Buffet??


Minus the airfare, the cave entrance was roughly about $2-3 lol.. The animals there however has been feasting on them for probably centuries lol


----------

